# Some kind of Gyromitra?



## OneRoom (May 1, 2020)

Found this odd one, thinking it’s a gyromitra, but the flat cap seems wrong. Any ideas?


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

It looks like elf saddle


----------



## OneRoom (May 1, 2020)

jg010682 said:


> It looks like elf saddle


I think you're right! Seems to be Helvella sulcata. I've never run into a Helvella before and had no idea they could be found in MN. Thanks!


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

Yep no problem there is a white one that looks like that also i forget the name but looks exactly the same except completely white i find them both every once in a while


----------



## TimG (Mar 12, 2020)

Helvella Leucopus most likely


----------



## OneRoom (May 1, 2020)

TimG said:


> Helvella Leucopus most likely


The key to Helvella leucopus by David Aurora reads "Cap black; stem white; fruiting in winter and spring in California, under narrowleaf cottonwood." This was in MN and nowhere near a cottonwood.

It does seem fit the key for H. sulcata though - "Cap saddle-shaped or 3-lobed, pale to dark gray; usually growing on and around rotting hardwood stumps in upland woods." It was growing near a buried rotting oak log in upland woods.


----------

